
Twitter Eng Team's list of more inclusive words in code - Fiveplus
https://twitter.com/TwitterEng/status/1278733305190342656
======
alpaca128
So I can agree with e.g. using "Blocklist" instead of "Blacklist", or
replacing master/slave as those have many fitting synonyms and are
unnecessary, even though I don't think that will affect any of the actual
racism issues.

But what is the problem with terms like "Grandfathered", "Sanity check" and
"Dummy value"? Replacing such words (that you can still frequently encounter
in literally any english text) prevents Twitter from justifying the rejection
of any further change requests. If "grandfather" is supposed to be offensive(I
guess because some people don't want to think about their grandfather?) then
what stops people from demanding removal of terms like "stylesheet" (because
maybe I don't like being reminded of my looks) or "backend" (because it could
remind someone about a traumatising event)? And how could Twitter reasonably
reject those demands when they already started to remove everyday words?

~~~
aaadddfffssseee
Replacing ANY of these terms is completely unnecessary. They never implied
racism or inequality of any sort. This is all coming from a fresh out of
college engineer who was looking to make an impact and a name for himself. He
went searching for offense and found it in non-offensive places. This does
nothing to solve racism, ageism, sexism etc.

Why not take offense to terms such as "hex" and "daemon" if you're a
fundamentalist Christian?

None of these words were offensive until this one random developer decided to
make them offensive.

